# Sublimation Fumes



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

In my sublimation business I have been recently been sublimating items with wraps in a small oven. I have the oven on a table in my shop near a window and I open the window to vent. When you walk into my shop you can smell the fumes. I also have ended up with a weird taste in my mouth and a bit of a sore throat. I had thought I was just coming down with a cold. Well the next day I felt great, I went to my shop and did more sublimation in the oven and ended up with the same sore throat and weird taste in my mouth. 

What I want to know is sublimating using an oven safe for your health? I don't want to end up with cancer or some other issue because of this. I hope other people that do sublimation in their shops could advise me how they avoid this problem and what they do? 

I use a Cuisinart oven and Cactus Wraps as well as UltraWraps. This oven was bought and solely used for sublimation. I have put a fan in the window and had it blowing outward with the same issue. Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't use mug wraps but been doing sublimation for over 9 years and have yet to detect any odor or fumes when using three mug presses at one time


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Yeah that's just it. I run a mug press, plate press, hat press and a couple of clam shell presses and have never had a problem. It just seems to be coming from doing sublimation with an oven. I know I am doing it right because the stuff comes out beautiful.


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I absolutely get the stink when using the swing away press. I step back as far as I can when I open it because theres a real blast coming off it. It doesn't happen with the mug press. I wonder if the clamshell and other presses let the fumes dissipate out to the sides when opening while the swing away and the oven concentrate it more and then directs it more towards your face. I definitely try to avoid breathing it in. Have you noticed if more ink = more stink?


----------



## saulnier31 (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm wondering if it is because you are using an oven. You'd be confining the "smell" in an enclosed aread for a period of time. Then open the door and the "Smell" only then escapes.

I have a clam press and notice smells, mostly mild. But with a window open near the press, it seems to eliminate most of it. So I'm thinking that with a "Press", the smell comes out the side and disipates faster then the enclosed space. It's be nice to know I guess.

I'd do some more investigating before you keep exposing yourself to it. Just in case it is harmful.


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

could it be your mug wrap that you are using? 
Do you smell any odors when the oven is on without any items in it?

I don't think I've ever detected sublimation odors before. The only odors I can smell is the polyester coating on the substrates. Different polyester coated substrates have differing degrees of odor.

I was told that the Sublimation gas is inert, but I may be wrong because I never double checked it.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I just did six mugs tonight and all 6 are messed up not a one come out right.

We do get the odor for sure after around 5 min in the over it starts.

I am getting the paper sticking to the mugs and the mugs getting a yellow burned look in places on every one.

I am going to but another oven something is wrong.

Some blacks come out super black and others come our brown.
Tonight mose everything that was black is brown.

I have messed up 15 mugs now and have only 5 that i can use out of 20.

I have a order to make 12 with a business logo that is just all black and i can not get it come out black and not have yellow burn marks.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm guessing the temp is way off in the oven. I'd check the temp with an oven thermometer.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

when paper sticks to the mug it could be that it is wraped to tight and or temp is to high it sound like your oven may not run a steady temp.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I happen to be taking a break and saw this post. I have 6 mugs in the oven right now. No weird smells or fumes. I use a convection oven and cactus wraps, with mugs from Johnson Plastics.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I did 3 more today one at a time and they all worked except the mug handle on some has started to yellow?


Yes it must be the oven i got it at Sams club.
Semms like it dose not move the hot are very well.

Had a model shoot today at last.
I have tons of images from a guy and girl model for my website now.



selzler said:


> when paper sticks to the mug it could be that it is wraped to tight and or temp is to high it sound like your oven may not run a steady temp.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

What oven are you using that you can fit 6 into??
That is what i need.



taricp35 said:


> I happen to be taking a break and saw this post. I have 6 mugs in the oven right now. No weird smells or fumes. I use a convection oven and cactus wraps, with mugs from Johnson Plastics.


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone having these issues with the halogen oven? I hope not thats on my list of things to do!

--
Eze


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

EddieM said:


> What oven are you using that you can fit 6 into??
> That is what i need.


Convection oven purchased at Lowes. Go in and check them out they had several sizes. 
when I started I was told that a convection oven was best because it circulates the heat so i got the biggest one they had.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

GLC said:


> Anyone having these issues with the halogen oven? I hope not thats on my list of things to do!
> 
> --
> Eze


What's a halogen oven?


----------



## GLC (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't really wanna link to any sites but over here they seem to be what people are using at the moment. Type it into google - I hoped I spelled it correctly... There circular in shape and fit thee or four cups if I'm correct. Some call them a mug oven or mug machine I've seen them called but I'm very sure the system looks similar to a JML halogen oven I saw on a TV show a while back real good for cooking roast so my wife keeps hinting me. 

--
Eze


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

On Sunday I had to make 41 unisub magnets. As I was pressing them it wasn't long before I started to fill the shop with those terrible fumes. I know it isn't the paper because I tried a different paper. I know it isn't the blank because this time it wasn't mugs. I know it wasn't the oven because I was using the heat press. So it has to be the inks. As you breathe the air it gets into like your tonsils and throat and it feels like a sore throat the rest of the day. 

Are all sublimation inks pretty much the same? I mean one brand wouldn't have something dangerous compared to another brand (I wouldn't think). I doubt they put lead in the ink? Anyone else have issues with ArTainium inks? Or other brands? Thanks.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would guess any fumes/smoke in a closed space is not good for you regardless of the brand of ink. Our personal experience is that the Artainium ink we used to use caused the same amount of smoke/exhaust as our current ink. The difference is the Artainium ink did have a stronger foul ordor to it then our current ink.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

I definately can smell the ArTainium ink outgassing when I sublimate Ts on my heatpress. I too have always wondered about just how toxic those fumes may be. Hopefully Sawgrass has had some testing done to determine that this process isn't creating a health risk for those of us who use these inks everyday.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Your mug will turn yellow if the mug is coming into direct contact with the heat press. After attaching the image to the mug, wrap the entire mug in plain paper.


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

mabe its best to wear a mask! till we get more info on this. there's definite an issue gassing when sublimation using press wrap or oven wraps. we need an health and safety statement on this subject thanks for bringing this to light. hope we folks get some answer here soon!


----------



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

Take a look at MSDS sheet. We may just want to make sure we are in a well ventilated space. Looks like Sawgrass has kind of covered them selfs. Just be safe, vent the area more.

Section 11
This product is essentially unreactive at room temperature and under normal working conditions,
using good industrial hygiene practices.
ROUTE(S) OF ENTRY:
Inhalation: May be harmful if inhaled. Material may be irritating to
mucous membranes and upper respiratory tract.​Skin Contact: May cause skin irritation.

Section 16
WARRANTY
To the best of our knowledge, the information contained herein is accurate. However,
Sawgrass Technologies, Inc. does not assume any liability whatsoever for the accuracy or
completeness of the information contained herein. Final determination of suitability of
any materials in the sole responsibility of the user. All materials may present unknown
hazards and should be used with caution. Although certain hazards are described herein,
we cannot guarantee that these are the only hazards which exist. Regulatory information
with regard to this substance in your country or in your region should be examined by​your own responsibility.


----------



## cryman (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks engraver86 for the info i guess as much sawgrass would save their butt here but i reckon that all companies that sell sublimation Ink to the public should make it known what condition apply to using sublimation be it heat press mug press, oven! is there any info from the USA Health and safety bodies as such?
i've always used a gas mask since day one as when i did my very first mug on a mug press i had a funny taste in my mouth after doing the first mug then when i did my second mug with a mask i was ok so folks please take care plenty vent


----------



## engraver68 (Aug 10, 2009)

no problem Cryman,
"is there any info from the USA Health and safety bodies as such?"
You are correct OSHA handles that (See link below).
Also as a dealer or manufacture of some items you should have a copy the MSDS handy. You never know when a customer may say that the ink you used caused them to have a rash. And as an employer you should have a MSDS sheet for all chemicals you us in your work place. Just in case some one needs to be treated you know how, and just for our own information. So you dont put your fingers in your mouth or eye after handling some chemicals. I use a oxidation solution to blacken engraved plates and I always wash my hands after I use it. I don't know all of the laws or rules but I did get a copy of the MSDS off my suppliers web page. Found this page The MSDS FAQ: Regulations
I like the way autobody paint smells when it's sprayed, but I know it's not good for me.LOL
This is a big deal and we have to understand the chemicals that we come into contact with as we work and play.
Be safe, Vent well and if you need to use a mask.
I'm getting off that horse now
Marshall


----------



## Teeser (May 14, 2008)

I pressed license plates, cork backed coasters and mousepads today. I only noticed the smell and vapors/steam(?) rising off the rubber backed mousepads.


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

Phew, I am glad that others have the same issues and concerns. I don't want 10 years from now to look back and say "I should have worn a respirator". It is good to solve the problems now before it is too late. From my research it seems that some inks create more of issues than others. Is this true? Do the Gel inks that the Ricoh printers use cause the same fumes or less? Also one more thing: Since I first posted this thread, I have made huge improvements in ventilation. In fact I have done so much that I am not sure more can be done to ventilate the area than what I have already done. And I am still having problems with these fumes and the bad taste in mouth from them. I don't know, I might need to go to Home Depot and pick up respirators....


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

I wondered about Artainium vapors as well. Here is a link to various inks and their MSDS sheets:
Sawgrass Technologies - MSDS Information


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

casperboy77 said:


> In my sublimation business I have been recently been sublimating items with wraps in a small oven. I have the oven on a table in my shop near a window and I open the window to vent. When you walk into my shop you can smell the fumes. I also have ended up with a weird taste in my mouth and a bit of a sore throat. I had thought I was just coming down with a cold. Well the next day I felt great, I went to my shop and did more sublimation in the oven and ended up with the same sore throat and weird taste in my mouth.
> 
> What I want to know is sublimating using an oven safe for your health? I don't want to end up with cancer or some other issue because of this. I hope other people that do sublimation in their shops could advise me how they avoid this problem and what they do?
> 
> I use a Cuisinart oven and Cactus Wraps as well as UltraWraps. This oven was bought and solely used for sublimation. I have put a fan in the window and had it blowing outward with the same issue. Thanks!


Not to rehash, a thread a couple months old, BUT.. this is series enough ?
I am new to sublimation, and have 2 Ricoh 7000 printers with a Goe Knight Air/Auto swing press.
My 2,000 square foot store stinks Bad after 30 minutes of pressing jerseys, and Worse when using Chromoblast.
I have a taste in my mouth for 2 days after, and can smell it in my cloths when I get home.
I figure this is normal, but now I have some concerns 
This Information should be made clear to anyone buying into the Inks and technology.
PS.
My Mugs have a burnt look after 60 seconds at 400F in a mug press.
2 outta 10 will come out nice.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I would think there is some common logic that comes into play as we are taking chemicals (ink) and heating them to a point that they vaporize into the fabric or other substrate. That can not happen without fumes of some sorts. Before we ventilated we noticed odors as well. What we discovered is the vapors were obviously rising and concentrating into the crawl space above. The odor in the crawl space was really bad. Once we did modest ventilation we have had no issues at all. With that said there is an obnixious smell for a few minutes regardless of ventilation when we press neoprene - just part of the business and goes away quickly.


----------



## catejohn (Jul 13, 2008)

I have found that when my black colors are turning to a brown color then I am over cooking them. I really notice this with ceramic tiles especially.

I have a convection oven that I bought from Target. I can put 6 mugs in there at a time. I start out putting them in upside down for 10 minutes and then rotate front to back and turn them for another 10 minutes. Very seldom do I have any with problems. I have also done 200 mugs in a weekend with no fumes. It was during the summer when I did have all of the windows open.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

The only times I've smelled anything is when doing neoprene or rubber. I've also never tasted anything. I print more mugs than anything.


----------



## RobF (Jan 7, 2012)

This may be of interest if you're using a Ricoh printer / sawgrass inks - 
sublijet ink « SubliStuff

'Since this is Earth Day, I’ve been writing posts for the EnMart blogs that touch on the environmentally friendly products that we offer. I’m guessing some of you may be wondering how I can write about environmental friendliness or Earth Day on a blog that deals with sublimation topics, but it is actually easier than you think. You see, Sublijet ink is a “green ink” or water based ink and, as such, is considered to be less harmful to the environment than a solvent based ink.
If you want to completely understand the green ink issue as it relates to Sawgrass inks, I would recommend downloading their white paper on the subject. The subject is a bit too extensive for one blog post, but I did want to try to give you a few of the highlights that support the contention that Sawgrass sublimation ink is suitable for environmentally friendly printing.
First of all, Sawgrass uses the Twelve Principles of Green Chemistry as their guideline when determining whether a product can be declared a “green product”. This list gives a number of ways that companies can manufacture green products. One of the recommendations is to limit or eliminate the use of solvents.
There are no solvents in any Sawgrass sublimation ink products. Eliminating the use of solvents has been proven to be good for the environment. Solvents have been linked to the production of ozone and to the increase in smog production. Smog contributes to poor air quality which can have a harmful effect on both humans and vegetation. Some solvents have also been linked to global warming.
Many solvents are also toxic for humans. The volatile organic compounds in solvent based inks can cause fumes which can be unhealthy for those who work with the ink. The VOC-free nature of a water-based ink also provides a safer work environment for production employees and eliminates the need for concern about things like personal exposure limits. Inks that are solvent free are the smarter choice both for the health of the person printing with the ink and for the Earth as a whole.
In addition to using a green ink, you can really create a eco-friendly sublimation station if you pair your Sublijet Ink with a Ricoh GX e3300N printer. The Aficio GX e3300N Printer is Ricoh’s first printer available in the U.S. with some internal components manufactured using non-toxic, plant-based plastics. This printer also uses less power when printing, which means you can print with near-instant readiness and zero ozone emissions.'


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I may be missing something as aren't all dye sub ink water based thus under the definition stated above all dye sub ink is "green"? 

Did not see anything specific to gel ink used in a Ricoh?

Is the Ricoh ink really "green" when you add the fact that there are a significant number of dead Ricohs in land fills prematurely due to the "green" ink killing them?


----------



## stevegamble (Apr 14, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> I may be missing something as aren't all dye sub ink water based thus under the definition stated above all dye sub ink is "green"?
> 
> Did not see anything specific to gel ink used in a Ricoh?
> 
> Is the Ricoh ink really "green" when you add the fact that there are a significant number of dead Ricohs in land fills prematurely due to the "green" ink killing them?



I have 3 dead 7,000 Richo's due to sawgrass ink killing them.
I have 2 more up and running, but will not buy more due to this well known, yet not addressed issue.
The "smells" are no better/worse than the epsons when printing / heat pressing apparel, mugs, etc.. In my opinion.
They all have "some" gas particles that enter you lungs.
Some people are just more sensitive, like non smokers vs smokers and those who can tolerate those odors, vs those who can not stand them.
I rate the bad odors a 5 /10 for my print press room in dye sub.
= Don't like it, but can tolerate it (non smoker by the way).

Just really wish the Richo's would last more than a few cartridges worth of printing.
Every 6-9 months ours die like clock work.
I have one working for sale $250 (18 months old) was used for Chromoblast on second set of cartridges, I don't do any chromoblast transfers any more.
I mostly use the printers now for my trophy/awards sublimation biz.
Embroidery and screen print all our apparel now due to the volume and time needed.


----------



## RobF (Jan 7, 2012)

I must admit, I didn't read every word of the article before posting, it was the only thing I could find relating Sawgrass ink emissions. I think I will just wear a face mask and not worry about it! 
I'm just trying to do my research before setting up for the first time, I'm looking to buy a sublimation printer and mug press to start with. Shame about the problems with Sawgrass ink / Ricoh printers. Is there a better alternative? (sorry if that question belongs on a different thread).


----------



## familyfanclub (Jan 22, 2008)

We have a Ricoh GX3300 and we've used it for two years, printed thousands of transfers with no issues, no down time.


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

think i will stay away from subing for now sounds well nasty, and if i was to do it id make proper arrangements for a industrial type ventilator especially if you employ workers who then later contract a cancer from working with the stuff cos one fat lawsuit will be coming your way.
maybe do all sub work under a extractor hood like the ones in kitchens also using a respirator that spray painters use.
and any smell be it a rose or burning plastic means particles from that item are already in your body and sore throats and feeling ill is not a good place to be just from working! i bet that's what the asbestos workers from the 60s thought and now most are dead from asbestosis so please be prudent it is your life and others after all


----------

